# Yorkshire Chemicals Ltd, Kirkstall, Leeds - Feb 08



## Doubter (Feb 21, 2008)

Visited this old dye and paint factory a couple of times now and thought i should post some photos (i have lots to choose from), so here goes.























































































Unfortunately I don't really know any history about this place. It is due for demolition soon and it's sister factory in hunslet is nearly demo'd.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent lot of snaps. The first one is particularly good. Thanks for sharing matey 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting explore and nice pics, doubter.
Had a quick google and found this website about Yorkshire industry, including a little bit about Yorkshire Chemicals. 

http://www.leodis.net/discovery/dis...003724_752773464&subsection=2003910_153240383

Cheers


----------



## Doubter (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for that Foxylady 
YCL is a great explore, we did it on 2 occasion, were there for at least 3 hours each time and still didn't do the admin building fully.


----------



## TigerTails (Feb 21, 2008)

Is this still standing? I thought YCL Kirkstall got demolished with the Hunslet one..


----------



## Doubter (Feb 21, 2008)

The kirkstall site is still standing. I'm guessing they'll start work demolishing it when they've finished the hunslet site so if you want to visit then do it soon before it goes.


----------



## TigerTails (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, great! I'll try to get there soon. Loving the first pic, btw!


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2008)

Great pics, the colours are fantastic, shame there leaving the clock even though it cant tell the time


----------



## Indefatigable (Feb 22, 2008)

Great looking location! The pictures are good to, particularly the first one. 



King Al said:


> shame there leaving the clock even though it cant tell the time



It's not a clock in the traditional sense of one. I'd guess it's more of an indicator as to when whatever materials are being dried started their drying process.

Still looks good though.


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2008)

Fair enough, though I was refuring to its lack of hands but cheers for the extra info


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wicked pics. Love some of the old holding tanks and stuff. Love the first pic  Nice job


----------



## Doubter (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------

